# Seven Dust



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

Can you put seven dust on a rabbit to control lice? I posted a question about my daughter's bunny and have not received a reply but we are a bit desperate. I am going to buy some today and put it on the bunny tonight but I really don't want to kill the rabbit. Any other ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

I would not put sevin dust on a rabbit. Rabbits lick themselves. You will kill the rabbit.
Give injectable ivermectin sq, ask your vet for the dosage. Works for ear mites too.


----------



## KristineinKS (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm not familiar with Seven Dust, but I've been looking for some Diatomaceous Earth to try. It's an all natural, food grade pest control used for eliminating internal parasites, ticks, fleas, mites, lice, etc. I first read about it here on the poultry board (you might do a search to find that thread) & then found some for sale in my Hoegger goat supply catalog, so I thought it would be worth using for all the animals.

Here's a page that has more information: http://www.ghorganics.com/DiatomaceousEarth.html 

~ Kristine


----------



## Serena (Apr 28, 2004)

I regularly use flea and tick powder for kittens. I have been told that the stuff for cats is ok but I am leery and the kitten stuff hasnt done any harm yet.


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

The 1% ivermectin injectable solution used for cattle and hogs is a popular medication for bunny parasites. I don't like using any sort of medication, but if you have to, Ivomec is used on a large scale by experienced breeders. Your vet can prescribe some, or you can pick up a bottle from most farm stores. (Using it for rabbits is "off-label", so you really should only use it under a vet's supervision.) 

The correct dosage is 1/10 cc per 10 pounds of body weight. Can be given orally instead of as an injection.


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

Thank you all for your replies.
Dawn


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

You can use seven dust on cats so rabbits should be ok. I had one cat that was allergic to regular flea stuff made her very sick but sevin did not hurt her at all


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I used Ivomectin horse paste when my rabbits had an extremely bad case of fur mites. As per the directions of a bunch of old time breeders from a board that no longer exists: a pea size drop on a piece of bread, repeat in 10 days. I don't know how well that would work on fleas and lice but it sure got rid of the mites and no ill effects to the rabbits.


----------

